# Call recordings :)



## Choranayh (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey everyone, I am looking for a program that will hold a conference call recording and give access to whoever wants to listen to it. I know its a stretch but I want to be able to get real time notification when someone accesses the recording so we can reach out to them asap. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------

